# Haare freistellen in Photoshop - 3 h Video-Training und eBook zum Download



## Markus Kolletzky (11. Juni 2009)

Immer wieder nachgefragt ist das Freistellen von Haaren in Photoshop. 

Matthias Petri von psd-tutorials.de hat dem Thema nun noch einmal angenommen 
und erklärt in einer sehr ausführlichen Tutorialserie alles rund um das Thema. 

Neben einem eBook mit 216 Seiten gibt es ein dreistündiges Video-Training.

=> *Haare freistellen - das Kompendium für Photoshops Königsdisziplin*


----------

